# MISC | In-Flight Magazines



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*End of an era: American will drop its in-flight magazine *
_Excerpt_ 
June 11, 2021










FORT WORTH, Texas (AP) — After more than half a century in airplane seatback pockets, the American Airlines in-flight magazine American Way is going away.

An airline spokeswoman said Friday that American will retire the magazine and its online version at the end of June.

American says it’s the oldest continuously published magazine in the airline industry, dating back to 1966. American Way went from yearly to quarterly and then monthly, filled with stories about the airline, destinations it served, and an assortment of other features. There were also airport terminal maps and other information toward the back. It spawned imitators at many other airlines.

More : End of an era: American will drop its in-flight magazine


----------

